# 4" hole saw + hand = bad!! (don't look if you have a weak stomach!)



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Be careful out there kids! These were before my surgery last week, can't wait to see how bad he cut me up tomorrow!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Get well soon! I cut my knee open with a sawzall blade last year and it put me out 2 weeks. In my defense the blade was 1/2" long though.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

NICE!!! Speedy recovery


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

How did it happen?


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Im sorry that happened to you! Praying for your full recovery! Take care!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ouch! That's a nice looking globule of fat hanging out in the first pic. Here's hoping for a quick recovery so it doesn't keep you out of work for long.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

How did that happen?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Judging by the pictures it looks like you're gonna be ALL right. At least until that left hand heals. ;-) ;-) BTW, you're supposed to hold the drill with your hands and apply the hole saw bit to the material being drilled. In all seriousness, were ya wearing gloves? I'm guessing not. Will this event lead you to start wearing them?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Had that happen once. I was lucky and it was the back of my hand, a lot less nerves in the back of your hand compared to your palm. I was drilling through a metal stud when the pilot bit snapped. The hole saw walked up the stud and the back of my hand I was using to hold the stud in place. 
Good luck healing up and getting back to work. The palm is probably the worst place to have an injury like that and still try to work. Hope you're right handed.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

"S**T dam near cut my hand in two. Quick...grab my phone so I can get a picture while it's fresh!!"


Haha. Not making fun. I'd've done it too...course I wouldn't've held the board steady like that.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Ouch! That's a nice looking globule of fat hanging out in the first pic. Here's hoping for a quick recovery so it doesn't keep you out of work for long.


I'm guessing he didn't realize there's an easier way to lose fat. Haha.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks deep. Get well soon.

Either you were rushing, or not paying attention. 

Not paying attention can be from being so good at a task, that the person is not vigilant in taking precautions.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Damn dude that sucks. Curious to know exactly how it happened. Anyways, hope you have a speedy recovery! Enjoy your time having your helper drill holes for you for the next month!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you are not going to be playing with yourself with that hand for 
a long time......

that looks like a box knife cut to me.... 

please tell me how you did that.. a 4 inch hole saw??.

.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

4" hole saw. Ouch! Good guess!

I was rushing. Lesson learned.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Get well soon.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That looks disgusting....says the guy who deals with poo everyday....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Necroing a thread unless relevant to a current subject is annoying. Anybody else agree?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I took a spin on a Milwaukee hole hog in low gear once...then sold it....


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh damn best wishes for a fast healing and no pain.

Pain = lots of single malt scotch


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hand is healed up, 90% of my strength has been restored. I still can't feel part of my finger, waiting for the nerves to come back together I guess.

Made it through the whole ordeal with minimal time missed and zero infections. That made me happy!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad you are almost finished recovering. Nothing says slow down like seeing a cut like that.

Thanks for the warning about the pics. I didn't listen, wish I had.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

This looks like it could have severe adverse affects on the golf swing😬


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Better put some extra padding in that glove. Glad you're on the mend.


----------

